# Ss Winston Churchill 1947



## L Jay K (Feb 10, 2007)

Am after a photo of the SS WINSTON CHURCHILL built 1945 as SS EMPIRE EDDYSTONE 
(or SS EMPIRE EDDYSTONE built 1945)
Also am after the name of the Captain on WC from 13 Feb 1950 to 11 May1950

1945 built as EMPIRE EDDYSTONE by Wm Gray & Co at W Hartlepool for Ministry of War Tpt, W Hartlepool
ID 1180084 – ON 23287 – 7318 tons - Flag: GBR - Managers Evan Thomas Radcliffe & Co Cardiff 
1947 WINSTON CHURCHILL
1952 MARIALAURA
1966	Disposal BU Trieste 5
Any help much appreciated - Many thanks - Jay


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Ship*

Not sure on this one,but there is a Pic of an SS Winston Churchill at

http://flickr.com/photos/stksave27/498110599/sizes/l/

However i dont think that it is what you are after?
Also attached is Pic (small but all i can find) of SS EMPIRE EDDYSTONE 
joller6


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Can't find any free ones, but the National Maritime Museum has one for sale if interested. Address and negative number to order below.

WINSTON CHURCHILL (Br) 50.1 1945 General cargo ex EMPIRE EDDYSTONE
Aegean Shipping Co Ltd, (S G Embiricos Ltd, managers)
P13904 (3) B Jun. 1950 Under way off Cape Town.

Historic Photographs Section, 
National Maritime Museum, 
Greenwich, 
London, 
SE10 9NF
Tel: +44 (0) 20 8312 8600
Fax: +44 (0) 20 8317 0263
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*WINSTON CHURCHILL official number 180084*

Hello,

Spotted this for sale on ebay today Sun 23rd March:
WINSTON CHURCHILL

Regards


----------



## L Jay K (Feb 10, 2007)

many thanks for the replies - such help is great -


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Marialaura


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*Empire Eddystone*

GO TO GALLERY, TYPE IN EMPIRE EDDYSTONE AND U WILL SEE A GOOD PHOTO. (Scribe)


----------

